# Bulgarian: Български глаголи



## Diaspora

Как мога да използвам глагола на български, когато говорим за исторически събития? Hапример, кое е правилно? Написах сръбската версия за сравнение, на първата версия на сръбски звучи много романтично и епична, а другата версия е нормално.

Когато Ернан Кортес завладява ацтеките други местните жители които бяха врагове на ацтеките му помогнаха.
(Кад Ернан Кортес освоји Азтеке други народи који беху непријатељи Азтека му помогоше.)

или

Когато Ернан Кортес е завладяал ацтеките други местните жители които са били врагове на ацтеките му са помогнили.
(Кад је Ернан Кортес освојио Азтеке други народи који су били непријатељи Азтека су му помогли.)

Благодарим


----------



## Orlin

diaspora said:


> Как мога да използвам глагола на български, когато говорим за исторически събития? Hапример, кое е правилно? Написах сръбската версия за сравнение, на първата версия на сръбски звучи много романтично и епично, а другата версия - нормално.
> 
> Когато Ернан Кортес завладява ацтеките, другите местните жители, които бяха врагове на ацтеките, му помогнаха.
> (Кад Ернан Кортес освоји Азтеке други народи који беху непријатељи Азтека му помогоше.)
> 
> или
> 
> Когато Ернан Кортес е завладяал ацтеките, другите местните жители, които са били врагове на ацтеките, му са помогнали.
> (Кад је Ернан Кортес освојио Азтеке други народи који су били непријатељи Азтека су му помогли.)
> 
> Благодаря


 
Вторият вариант е значително по-обичаен, защото в историята се използва преизказно (ренаративно) наклонение - нали става въпрос за събития, на които авторът не е свидетел. Това наклонение има същите времена като изявителното и всичките му форми включват причастие на -л, като сегашното време съвпада с имперфекта, а аористът наподобява перфекта на изявителното наклонение. Важно е, че във формите на ренаративното наклонение презент=имперфект и аорист в 3. лице *се изпуска* спомагателният глагол "съм", използван в 1. и 2. лице. За съжаление всички особености на ренаратива не могат да бъдат описани във форумен пост. Това наклонение, доколкото знам, в славянските езици се среща и в македонския.
Често в историята се разказва и в т. нар. сегашно историческо време. Например Вашият пример може да се напише и така:
Когато Ернан Кортес _завладява_ ацтеките, другите местни жители, които _са_ врагове на ацтеките, му _помагат_.
Предложеният от Вас първи вариант е доста необичаен, макар че понякога се използва за някои особено важни исторически събития, защото използва аорист и имперфект на изявително наклонение (индикатив). Такъв подход се прилага почти изключително за събития, на които авторът е свидетел или е действащо лице. Освен това, странна е употребата на вторичен несвършен глагол в аорист, макар че не съм убеден, че това е грешно, за мене значително по-добре звучи на това място съоветният свършен глагол в аорист (завладя).
Ако не разбирате или имате допълнителни въпроси, не се притеснявайте да питате. Българската глаголна система е сложна и е трудно да се обясни, още повече че аз не съм специалист.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Diaspora said:


> Как мога да използвам глагола на български, когато говорим за исторически събития? Hапример, кое е правилно? Написах сръбската версия за сравнение, {1}на първата версия на сръбски звучи много романтично и епична{2}, а другата версия е нормално{2}.
> 
> Когато Ернан Кортес завладява ацтеките,{3} други местните{7} жители,{3} които бяхабили{4} врагове на ацтеките,{3} му помогнахапомогнали{4}.
> (Кад Ернан Кортес освоји Азтеке други народи који беху непријатељи Азтека му помогоше.)
> 
> или
> 
> Когато Ернан Кортес е завладявал{4} ацтеките,{3} други местните{7} жители,{3} които {4}са били{6} врагове на ацтеките,{3} {5}му са{4}{6} помогнили помогнали.
> (Кад је Ернан Кортес освојио Азтеке други народи који су били непријатељи Азтека су му помогли.)
> 
> Благодарим





> Когато Ернан Кортес завладявал{9} ацтеките, други местни жители, които били врагове на ацтеките, му помогнали.



Note_{1}. Излишен е предлогът *на*. _Preposition *на* abused._

Note_{2}. Грешки при съгласуването. _Endings do not agree._ Варианти: * звучи много романтично и епичнo*, * звучи много романтично и e епична*, *другата версия е нормалнa*, *другата версия звучи нормално*.

Note_{3}. Запетаите са важни. _Commas missing._

Note_{4}. Имперфект (бяха),  аорист (помогнаха) или перфект (е завладявал, са били) в *индикатив* не са приложими, освен ако разказът се води от гледна точка на очевидец, а този случай едва ли е такъв. Следва да се използват съответните преизказни (*ренаративни*) форми. _Imperfect/Aorist/Perfect in Indicative are not applicable unless a witness point-of-view is assumed, which is unprobable in this case. The corresponding Renarrative forms are to be used instead._

Note_{5}. Дори ако перфект в индикатив беше допустим, *му са помогнили* трябва да се поправи на *са му помогнали*. Друг е въпросът, че употребата на перфект в индикатив тук е неправилна. _Incorrect form of Perfect in Indicative was used. On the other hand, using Perfect Indicative in this case is not correct._

Note_{6}. Аористът и имперфектът са съвсем живи в българският език. Замяната им с перфект в сръбски е допустима, но в български е неправилна. _Unlike Serbian and other Slavic languages, you should not use Perfect tense in Bulgarian instead of Aorist or Imperfect._

Note_{7}. Определителният член се слага на второ място, то ест след първата дума: *другите местни жители*. В случая обаче определителният член е излишен, освен *ако* всичките други местни жители са били {8} врагове на ацтеките. _The definite article always takes the second position. However, no definite article is needed in this case unless it is really used in English._

Note_{8}. По-горе е употребен перфект в индикатив: перфект, понеже е важен само резултатът (да или не, били ли са врагове или не), индикатив, понеже от контекста (*ако*) е ясно, че не става дума за очевидец. _Perfect tense can be used when we rely on a simple yes/no (true/false) result. Indicative can be used instead of Renarrative if the witness point-of-view is excluded by the context._

Note_{9}. Това е моята версия. Употребил съм преизказен имперфект (*имперфект в ренаратив*): *завладявал*. Той може да се замести и със *сегашно време в индикатив*: *завладява*. Сегашното време в случая не изисква ренаратив, понеже то спрямо миналото създава контекст, изключващ гледната точка на очевидец. _This is my version. I used *Imperfect in Renarrative*:  * завладявал*. Using *Present in Indicative* (*завладява*) is also possible because using Present tense instead of a Past tense creates a context which excludes witness point-of-view._


----------



## Orlin

Christo Tamarin said:


> Note_{3}. Запетаите са важни. _Commas missing._
> 
> 
> Note_{9}. Това е моята версия. Употребил съм преизказен имперфект (*имперфект в ренаратив*): *завладявал*. Той може да се замести и със *сегашно време в индикатив*: *завладява*. Сегашното време в случая не изисква ренаратив, понеже то спрямо миналото създава контекст, изключващ гледната точка на очевидец. _This is my version. I used *Imperfect in Renarrative*: *завладявал*. Using *Present in Indicative* (*завладява*) is also possible because using Present tense instead of a Past tense creates a context which excludes witness point-of-view._


 
Бих допълнил забележка № 3 за запетаите: в българския език подчинените определителни изречения *задължително* се отделят със запетаи независимо дали определят думата, към която се отнасят (англ. defining) или не (англ. non-defining). Този принцип, възприет от българския език, е характерен и за други езици, например руски и словенски.
В сръбския и английския език принципът е почти еднакъв - само подчинени определителни изречения за допълнителна информация (non-defining) се отделят със запетаи.
Благодаря и за Вашата версия - аз бях пропуснал някои детайли, сега ми се струва, че успяхме да стигнем до безупречен вариант.


----------



## Darina

И двата варианта са нормални. Аз бих използвала първият: "Когато Ернан Кортес _завладява_ ацтеките, другите местни жители, които _са_ врагове на ацтеките, му_ помагат_", за по голямо въздействие. Особено ако съм специалист и пиша книга на историческа тема, ще звуча по-убедително и по-авторитетно.


----------



## mugibil

Не, първият вариант в оригиналния постинг беше в аорист, а не в сегашно историческо. Това личи от сръбската версия - човек се подвежда, защото беше сбъркано или времето (завладява), или видът (диалект. завладявА) на "conquer". Тоест, Diaspora е искал да напише "Когато Ернан Кортес завладя ацтеките, другите местни жители, които бяха врагове на ацтеките, му помогнаха." Това наистина звучи "романтично и епично", но не защото времето е архаично като на сръбски, а защото подсказва, че си безсмъртен вампир, който е бил жив по това време .


----------



## Diaspora

Yes, mungu I meant to write the first one in aorist. So the point is use aorist/imperfect if the writer is a witness, if not then what?

Thanks


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Diaspora said:


> Yes, mungu I meant to write the first one in aorist. So the point is use aorist/imperfect if the writer is a witness, if not then what?
> 
> Thanks


If the writer is a witness, then the aorist/imperfect of the indicative mood is to be used. Otherwise, the aorist/imperfect of the renarrative mood is to be used.

Both aorist and imperfect tenses have their forms for both indicative and renarrative moods.


----------



## Darina

mungu said:


> Не, първият вариант в оригиналния постинг беше в аорист, а не в сегашно историческо.




Съжалявам за объркването! Имах предвид варианта в сегашно историческо време след поправката на Орлин. Няколко души поправиха всички възможни грешки и не сметнах за нужно да обяснявам и аз.


----------



## mugibil

Diaspora said:


> Yes, mungu I meant to write the first one in aorist. So the point is use aorist/imperfect if the writer is a witness, if not then what?
> 
> Thanks



As Christo said: 


Christo Tamarin said:


> If the writer is a witness, then the aorist/imperfect of the indicative mood is to be used. Otherwise, the aorist/imperfect of the renarrative mood is to be used.
> 
> Both aorist and imperfect tenses have their forms for both indicative and renarrative moods.



However, things are simplified by the fact that the renarrative version of the aorist is almost identical to the perfect, which was basically your "second version" in your original post: the only difference is that in the renarrative, you drop the auxiliary verb for the 3rd person, which makes it more similar to the Russian past tense. So, while the perfect would have been: 

"Когато Ернан Кортес *е* завладял ацтеките, другите местни жители, които *са* били врагове на ацтеките, *са* му помогнали", 

the renarrative of the aorist is: 

"Когато Ернан Кортес _ завладял ацтеките, другите местни жители, които _ били врагове на ацтеките, _ му помогнали" 

(with the auxiliary verbs dropped).

As for the imperfect tense, its renarrative version works and looks in the same way as the one of the aorist, except that the stem of the participle is slightly different.

The version with the perfect that you originally chose is very weird with this particular sentence, although it's not grammatically impossible. Basically, it would suggest that you are supposing or reconstructing the chain of events like a detective, although you can't really know for sure what happened. So it would be possible to use the perfect in a historical context if you are stating an educated guess about an ancient but undocumented and semi-hypothetical event such as the conquest of India by the Aryans: 

"Арийците вероятно са завладяли Индия по насилствен начин, но може би са се съюзили с някои местни жители, които са им помогнали да победят."


----------

